# TablEdit or Guitar Pro 7.6 ?



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I want to work properly my tablatures, so I need tab and staff.

I guess I do not need a professional software like finale
but I need one that allows to write slide, pull-off and other similar string effects

So far, I reduced my choices to either TablEdit or Guitar Pro (ver. 7.6)

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

If you want to go the free route there's Tuxguitar. Available for Linux, Mac and Windows:

.:: TuxGuitar ::. Open Source Tablature Editor :: TuxGuitar


----------

